# If you spoke better German



## uiop

Hello, how would you translate this English sentence into spoken German. If I am not mistaken past subjunctive is seldom used in everyday German, but my textbook says nothing about other forms. 

(A) If you spoke better German, you could get a better job. 

I know, according to my textbook it is: Wenn du besser Deutsch *sprächest*, könntest du einen besseren Job kriegen. 

Does *sprächest *sound normal in everyday German? What would you use instead? Maybe Wenn du besser Deutsch sprechen würdest..? Thanks.


----------



## berndf

You are quite right: _Wenn du besser Deutsch sprechen würdest..._ is definitely more natural in colloquial German.


----------



## atento

_Würde + infinitive = _*Expressing hypothetical situations 
*


----------



## Xander2024

And if we put it in the past: "If you had spoken better German (back then), you could have got a better job", will it be "Wenn du besser Deutsch gesprochen hättest, ..."

Danke.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

Yes, your sentence is fine. In the case of irrealis the use of _würde _even sounds a little bit clumsy.


----------



## berndf

Piotr_WRF said:


> Yes, your sentence is fine. In the case of irrealis the use of _würde _even sounds a little bit clumsy.


In colloquial language, at most one in a hundred speakers would say "sprächest" instead of "sprechen würdest" in this sentence. In literary language it is different.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

berndf said:


> In colloquial language, at most one in a hundred speakers would say "sprächest" instead of "sprechen würdest" in this sentence. In literary language it is different.



Yes, I know, but I meant the irrealis. See the following examples:

_Wenn du besser Deutsch gesprochen hättest, ..._
vs
_Wenn du besser Deutsch gesprochen haben würdest, ..._

Even in spoken language, the first variant would be preferred, I think.

EDIT: I should have put in a quotation to clearly indicate to whom I am replying.


----------



## berndf

Both "sprächest" instead of "sprechen würdest" *are* irrealis. What you mean is irrealis _in the past_. In this case I agree, "gesprochen hättest" is frequently heard in colloquial language.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

berndf said:


> Both "sprächest" instead of "sprechen würdest" *are* irrealis. What you mean is irrealis _in the past_.



I'd say that _sprächest_ and _sprechen würdest_ are _potentialis_, but I'm not a linguistic expert, so I might be wrong.


----------



## Frank78

Piotr_WRF said:


> I'd say that _sprächest_ and _sprechen würdest_ are _potentialis_, but I'm not a linguistic expert, so I might be wrong.



I think you are right.

Wenn du besser Deutsch sprächest/sprechen würdest, könntest du die Prüfung mit Leichtigkeit bestehen. (clearly a potentialis to me, it's not real but imaginable)


----------



## Xander2024

Will someone please clue me in on wie der Hauptsatz aussehen soll "...you could have got a better job."  - "...du könntest einen besseren Job gekriegt haben"(???)

Danke.


----------



## Gernot Back

Xander2024 said:


> wie der Hauptsatz aussehen soll "...you could have got a better job."  - "...du könntest einen besseren Job gekriegt haben"(???)


Nein:_Wenn du besseres Deutsch sprächest, hättest du einen besseren Job kriegen können._​


----------



## Xander2024

Gernot, du hast mich ganz durcheinander gebracht. 

"Wenn du besseres Deutsch sprächest/ sprechen würdest/ gesprochen hättest ..." - sind diese Formen in diesem Fall austauschbar? 
I mean if we are talking about the past.

Danke.


----------



## Gernot Back

_Wenn du besseres Deutsch sprächest/ sprechen würdest, ...
_​... sind austauschbar und bezieht sich darauf, wei gut oder wie schlecht dein Deutsch im Allgemeinen ist._Wenn du besseres Deutsch gesprochen hättest_, ...​... bezieht sich darauf, wie gut dein Deutsch in einer bestimmten Situation in der Vergangenheit war (z.B. beim Vorstellungsgespräch[job interview].


----------



## Xander2024

Genau, wie ich gedacht habe.

Danke.


----------



## berndf

Piotr_WRF said:


> I'd say that _sprächest_ and _sprechen würdest_ are _potentialis_, but I'm not a linguistic expert, so I might be wrong.


The forms can be interpreted as _potentialis_ or as _irrealis of the present_ (_Irrealis der Gegenwart_). Contrary to Latin, German does not use different verb forms. They have to be distinguished by context.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

Thanks for the explanation, Bernd.


----------



## dec-sev

Gernot Back said:


> _Wenn du besseres Deutsch gesprochen hättest_, ...​... bezieht sich darauf, wie gut dein Deutsch in einer bestimmten Situation in der Vergangenheit war (z.B. beim Vorstellungsgespräch[job interview].


 Kann ich auch implizieren, dass seit dem Zeitpunkt, als die Phrase gesagt wurde, hat sich die Situaion verändert, und die Person in Frage jetzt besseres Deutsch spricht?

Ein anderes Beispiel:
1_. Hätte ich einen Wagen gehabt, wäre ich aufs Land gefahren._
Damals hatte die Person keinen Wagen, jetzt hat sie einen.

2. _When ich einen Wagen hätte, dann wäre ich (vor drei Tagen) aufs Land gefahren._
Vor drei Tagen hatte die Person keinen Wagen. Jetzt hat sie auch keinen.

Ist meine Interpretation korrekt?


----------



## samloyd

Gutes Deutsch ist jedenfalls: 

"Wenn du besseres Deutsch sprächest, ... "

Ich benutze diese Form jedenfalls ausschließlich, ohne dass auch nur irgendjemand daran Anstoß nimmt. Nach "Wenn" kann man im umgangssprachlichen Gebrauch zwar häufig am Ende "würde" hören, jedoch ist es jedem selbst überlassen, ob er sich dieser verflachenden Angewohnheit anschließen möchte oder nicht. 

Niemand sagt übrigens : "Wenn ich du sein würde"...


----------



## Piotr_WRF

dec-sev said:


> Kann ich auch implizieren, dass seit dem Zeitpunkt, als die Phrase gesagt wurde, hat sich die Situaion verändert, und die Person in Frage jetzt besseres Deutsch spricht?
> 
> Ein anderes Beispiel:
> 1_. Hätte ich einen Wagen gehabt, wäre ich aufs Land gefahren._
> Damals hatte die Person keinen Wagen, jetzt hat sie einen.
> 
> 2. _When ich einen Wagen hätte, dann wäre ich (vor drei Tagen) aufs Land gefahren._
> Vor drei Tagen hatte die Person keinen Wagen. Jetzt hat sie auch keinen.
> 
> Ist meine Interpretation korrekt?



EDIT: Ich denke, im zweiten Beispiel wolltest du sagen:
_*Wenn* ich einen Wagen *gehabt* hätte, dann wäre ich (vor drei Tagen) aufs Land gefahren._
Korrigiere mich bitte, wenn ich mich irre.

Nein, der Irrealis der Vergangenheit bezieht sich nur auf die Vergangenheit und sagt nichts über die Gegenwart aus. Es spielt dabei keine Rolle, ob man _wenn_ benutzt oder eine Inversion ohne _wenn_, das hat keine semantische Bedeutung, es ist nur eine Frage des (persönlichen) Stils.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

samloyd said:


> Gutes Deutsch ist jedenfalls:
> 
> "Wenn du besseres Deutsch sprächest, ... "
> 
> Ich benutze diese Form jedenfalls ausschließlich, ohne dass auch nur irgendjemand daran Anstoß nimmt. Nach "Wenn" kann man im umgangssprachlichen Gebrauch zwar häufig am Ende "würde" hören, jedoch ist es jedem selbst überlassen, ob er sich dieser verflachenden Angewohnheit anschließen möchte oder nicht.



_Wenn ist würdelos_ fällt mir dazu ein.  Bemerkenswert ist dabei, daß im Englischen diese Regel (niemals _would_ in Verbindung mit _if_) strikt eingehalten wird.



samloyd said:


> Niemand sagt übrigens : "Wenn ich du sein würde"...



Das läßt sich auch damit erklären, daß die entsprechenden Formen von _haben_ und _sein_ ziemlich vertraut sein dürften und noch oft gebraucht werden, sie sind auch einfach kürzer.


----------



## samloyd

dec-sev said:


> 1_. Hätte ich einen Wagen gehabt, wäre ich aufs Land gefahren._
> 
> 2. _W*en*n ich einen Wagen hätte, dann wäre ich (vor drei Tagen) aufs Land gefahren._



_1. ~ Wenn ich einen Wagen gehabt hätte, dann wäre ich (vor drei Tagen) aufs Land gefahren._

2. ~ _Hätte ich einen Wagen, wäre ich aufs Land gefahren._

Bei Aussage 1 ist nicht erkennbar, ob der Sprecher gegenwärtig einen Wagen hat. Er sagt nur, daß ihm in dem Moment, von dem er spricht, kein Wagen zur Verfügung stand.

Bei Aussage 2 ist erkennbar, daß der Sprecher keinen Wagen hat.


----------



## Gernot Back

Piotr_WRF said:


> _Wenn ist würdelos_ fällt mir dazu ein.  Bemerkenswert ist dabei, daß im Englischen diese Regel (niemals _would_ in Verbindung mit _if_) strikt eingehalten wird.


Aber Deutsch ist nicht Englisch und ich habe bis zu deinem Beitrag jetzt auch noch nie von einer solchen Regel im Deutschen gehört.
Offensichtlich spukt sie zwar in einigen Köpfen herum, lässt sich aber wohl nicht (mehr) aufrecht erhalten.

http://www.wienerzeitung.at/Desktop...alias=wzo&lexikon=Sprache&letter=S&cob=473621


----------



## samloyd

Gernot Back said:


> Aber Deutsch ist nicht Englisch und ich habe bis zu deinem Beitrag jetzt auch noch nie von einer solchen Regel im Deutschen gehört.



Letzteres ist durchaus erstaunlich. (Selbst der zitierte Herr Sedlaczek berichtet anderes.)



Gernot Back said:


> Offensichtlich spukt sie zwar in einigen Köpfen herum, lässt sich aber wohl nicht (mehr) aufrecht erhalten.



Ob das nun gerade ein Spuk ist, möchte ich bezweifeln. Ein österreichischer Kolumnist ist jedenfalls keine Instanz, auf die man sich hier berufen kann. 

Natürlich kann niemand für sich in Anspruch nehmen, das "richtige Deutsch" zu kennen, jedoch ist für mich die Form "...würde" nach der Konjunktion "wenn" stets ein Stein des Anstoßes. Ob die Engländer an vergleichbarer Stelle so oder so formulieren, hat für mich als Deutschen dabei keinen Einfluß.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

Gernot Back said:


> Aber Deutsch ist nicht Englisch und ich habe bis zu deinem Beitrag jetzt auch noch nie von einer solchen Regel im Deutschen gehört.
> Offensichtlich spukt sie zwar in einigen Köpfen herum, lässt sich aber wohl nicht (mehr) aufrecht erhalten.
> 
> http://www.wienerzeitung.at/Desktop...alias=wzo&lexikon=Sprache&letter=S&cob=473621



Natürlich ist Deutsch nicht Englisch, aber die gemeinsamen germanischen Wurzeln lassen sich nicht verleugnen, außerdem hat mich der Vergleich von (verwandten) Sprachen immer schon interessiert. In Bezug auf den Artikel und die Erklärung, daß viele (schwache) Verben im Konjunktiv II und Präteritum nicht mehr unterscheidbar seien: im Englischen hat man einen anderen Standpunkt eingenommen und meistens (zumindest in Englisch-für-Fremdsprachler-Kursen) wird erklärt, daß in If-Sätzen im Irrealis das _simple past_ gebraucht wird, wobei ich anmerken muß, daß im Englischen außer _to be_ wohl alle Verben die gleiche Form im _simple past_ und _past subjunctive_ haben.


----------



## berndf

Das hängt ein wenig vom Verb ab, ob man eher Konjunktiv II oder _würde_ benutzt. So ist
_Wenn ich groß wäre, ..._
sicher die normale Ausdrucksweise,
_Wenn ich ihn kennte, ..._
ist aber äußerst ungewöhnlich.


----------



## Xander2024

Soll es "Wenn ich ihn kennen würde..." sein?


----------



## samloyd

berndf said:


> _Wenn ich ihn kennte, ..._
> ist aber äußerst ungewöhnlich.



Ist bei mir normaler Sprachgebrauch.


----------



## berndf

samloyd said:


> Ist bei mir normaler Sprachgebrauch.


Bei mir auch, aber darum geht es nicht.
Wenn nur noch "Spinner" wie wir so etwas sagen, kann man kaum noch von einer "Regel" sprechen.


----------



## Gernot Back

samloyd said:


> Letzteres ist durchaus erstaunlich. (Selbst der zitierte Herr Sedlaczek berichtet anderes.)


Ja, vor allem insofern, als ich mich ja 18 Jahre lang als Lehrer sehr intensiv mit allen möglichen Lehrwerken für Deutsch als Fremdsprache befasst habe: Ich kann mich an kein einziges erinnern, in dem eine solche Regel gestanden hätte. Aber gerade durch meine Tätigkeit mag ich mich auch ziemlich emanzipiert haben von solchen Volksschulregeln, die in der tatsächlichen Sprachpraxis ohnehin keine Relevanz mehr haben.

Ich habe meinen Schülern im Gegenteil immer beigebracht, dass sie auch Konjunktivformen starker Verben, selbst wenn sie sie mit Umlaut aus dem Präteritum ableiten konnten, lieber mit "würde" umschreiben sollten, wenn sie sie nicht auch selbst zuvor schon von Muttersprachlern gehört hatten. 

Bei Konjunktiv-2-Formen schwacher Verben, die man mit dem Indikativ des Präteritums verwechseln kann, habe ich ihnen das ohnehin immer nahegelegt.

Entsprechend habe ich auch Leute korrigiert, die zuvor in ihrer Heimat im Deutschunterricht, der sich noch an deutschen Klassikern des 18 Jahrhunderts orientiert haben mag, gelernt hatten, "_welch-_" statt "_der, die, das_" als Standardrelativpronomen zu benutzen. 

Das klingt nämlich mittlerweile sogar dann altertümlich, wenn es zur Vermeidung eines nachfolgenden gleichlautenden Artikels _(_, die die/, das das_)_ verwendet wird.


----------



## samloyd

berndf said:


> Bei mir auch, aber darum geht es nicht.
> Wenn nur noch "Spinner" wie wir so etwas sagen, kann man kaum noch von einer "Regel" sprechen.



Doch, darum geht es. Ein Spinner bin ich übrigens wahrscheinlich denn doch nicht, auch nicht in Anführungszeichen - sonst wären es zumindest sehr viele! Ich halte es schon für wichtig, daß sich Leute zu Wort melden, die mit ihrer Sprache sehr bewußt leben. Es ist nicht in Ordnung, wenn so etwas als Spinnertum disqualifiziert wird, während man das als "Regel" hofiert, was einem etwa auf dem Markt entgegenschallt.


----------



## berndf

Ob Du ein "Spinner" bist, kann ich natürlich nicht beurteilen. Ich meinte auch vor allem mich selbst. Sprache ist das, was Leute reden. Wenn sich der Sprachgebrauch derart deutlich gewandelt hat, kommt irgendwann der Punkt, wenn es reine Don Quixoterie ist, noch weiter an nicht mehr gelebten Regeln festzuhalten. Bei den würdelosen wenn-Sätzen sind wir da gerade so an der Grenze. Ein ähnlich gelagertes Beispiel ist wegen+Dativ. Mir zieht es dabei regelmäßig die Eingeweide zusammen; der Damm ist aber wohl gebrochen und man muss es so langsam zu akzeptieren lernen. "Sprache bewusst leben" heißt für mich auch, sich nicht in Dogmen zu verrennen und Wandel bewusst wahrzunehmen.


----------



## samloyd

Es ist ja nicht etwa so, daß ich intellektuell nicht in der Lage wäre, eine Position wie die von Dir zum Ausdruck gebrachte zu verstehen. Ich bin nur weit davon entfernt, sie selbst einzunehmen.

"Sprache ist das, was Leute reden" ist natürlich eine Definition, von der aus das, was ich unter "Sprache bewußt leben" verstehe, leicht mit Wendungen wie "Don Quixoterie" oder "sich in Dogmen verrennen" in Verbindung gebracht werden kann. Man muß in der Tat aufpassen, sich vor lauter bewußtem Wahrnehmen von sprachlichem Wandel nicht schließlich selbst zu verleugnen: Ist es doch deutlichstes Zeichen dafür, daß eine Regel lebt (und zwar in DIR), wenn ein Verstoß gegen sie regelmäßig die Eingeweide zusammenziehen läßt!

Aber um Dich zu beruhigen: Ich registriere das, was gesprochen wird, durchaus. Wir unterscheiden uns nur in der Reaktion darauf. Ich gebe auch gern zu, daß die Deine dabei eher dem Zeitgeschmack entspricht; ein Qualitätsurteil ist damit allerdings nicht verbunden. Selbstverständlich bilde ich mir nicht etwa ein, "Dammbrüche" verhindern zu können. Doch ist der Zwang, etwas faktisch hinnehmen zu müssen, nicht zu verwechseln mit einer positiven Aufnahme, schon gar nicht mit ach so realistisch-begieriger Bereitschaft, trotz verspürten Magen-Umdrehens gar selbst zu partizipieren - um ja nicht als Don Quixote dazustehen!

Eigentlich hatte ich mich auf dem Board aber nicht registrieren lassen, um solche (mir nicht neue...) Diskussionen zu führen, weswegen ich solches auch nicht fortzusetzen beabsichtige. Viel reizvoller ist es ja, sich etwa mit Muttersprachlern anderer Sprachen angesichts verwandter Wendungen über deren Denkweisen im Vergleich zu unseren auszutauschen als über unterschiedliche Bewertungen grammatischer Regeln im eigenen Sprachraum...


----------



## berndf

samloyd said:


> Man muß in der Tat aufpassen, sich vor lauter bewußtem Wahrnehmen von sprachlichem Wandel nicht schließlich selbst zu verleugnen: Ist es doch deutlichstes Zeichen dafür, daß eine Regel lebt (und zwar in DIR), wenn ein Verstoß gegen sie regelmäßig die Eingeweide zusammenziehen läßt!
> 
> Aber um Dich zu beruhigen: Ich registriere das, was gesprochen wird, durchaus. Wir unterscheiden uns nur in der Reaktion darauf. Ich gebe auch gern zu, daß die Deine dabei eher dem Zeitgeschmack entspricht; ein Qualitätsurteil ist damit allerdings nicht verbunden. Selbstverständlich bilde ich mir nicht etwa ein, "Dammbrüche" verhindern zu können. Doch ist der Zwang, etwas faktisch hinnehmen zu müssen, nicht zu verwechseln mit einer positiven Aufnahme, schon gar nicht mit ach so realistisch-begieriger Bereitschaft, trotz verspürten Magen-Umdrehens gar selbst zu partizipieren - um ja nicht als Don Quixote dazustehen!


Nun, meine Tochter kann mein Empfinden an dieser Stelle z.B. nicht mehr nachvollziehen, ohne dass ich ihr vorwerfen könnte, unbewusst mit ihrer Muttersprache umzugehen. Zu bewusstem Umgang mit der Sprache gehört m.E. auch die Bereitschaft sich der räumlichen, zeitlichen und gesellschaftlichen Diversität der Sprache zu vergegenwärtigen und diese von reiner Beliebigkeit oder "Verflachung", wie Du es nennst, zu unterscheiden sich zu bemühen.



samloyd said:


> Eigentlich hatte ich mich auf dem Board aber nicht registrieren lassen, um solche (mir nicht neue...) Diskussionen zu führen, weswegen ich solches auch nicht fortzusetzen beabsichtige. Viel reizvoller ist es ja, sich etwa mit Muttersprachlern anderer Sprachen angesichts verwandter Wendungen über deren Denkweisen im Vergleich zu unseren auszutauschen als über unterschiedliche Bewertungen grammatischer Regeln im eigenen Sprachraum...


Das freut mich zu hören.


----------



## dec-sev

samloyd said:


> _1. ~ Wenn ich einen Wagen gehabt hätte, dann wäre ich (vor drei Tagen) aufs Land gefahren._
> 
> 2. ~ _Hätte ich einen Wagen, wäre ich aufs Land gefahren._
> 
> Bei Aussage 1 ist nicht erkennbar, ob der Sprecher gegenwärtig einen Wagen hat. Er sagt nur, daß ihm in dem Moment, von dem er spricht, kein Wagen zur Verfügung stand.
> 
> Bei Aussage 2 ist erkennbar, daß der Sprecher keinen Wagen hat.


Stellen wir uns vor, dass du überhaupt keinen Wagen besitzt. Welche Form würdest du in dieser Situation verwenden:

1._Wenn ich einen Wagen gehabt hätte, dann wäre ich vor drei Tagen aufs Land gefahren
2.__Wenn ich einen Wagen hätte, dann wäre ich vor drei Tagen aufs Land gefahren_.?

Ein anderes Beispiel. Seit Wochen haben wir schlechtes Wetter. 

1._Wenn das Wetter gut gewesen wäre, dann wäre ich vor drei Tagen aufs Land gefahren
2.__Wenn das Wetter gut wäre, dann wäre ich vor drei Tagen aufs Land gefahren_.?

Kann man das von seit Wochen schlechte Wetter als seinen üblichen Zustand betrachten und Form 2 benutzen?


----------



## samloyd

Stellen wir uns vor, daß ich überhaupt keinen Wagen besitze. Dann würde ich sagen:

2. _Wenn ich einen Wagen hätte, dann wäre ich vor drei Tagen aufs Land gefahren_.
(haben ~ besitzen)

"Wenn ich einen Wagen gehabt hätte" würde ich im Sinne von "Wenn mir (irgendein) Wagen zur Verfügung gestanden hätte" verstehen. (haben ~ mir zur Verfügung stehen)

------------------

Seit Wochen haben wir schlechtes Wetter. Dann würde ich sagen:

1._ Wenn das Wetter gut gewesen wäre, dann wäre ich vor drei Tagen aufs Land gefahren._

"Wenn das Wetter gut wäre" würde ich stets als eine Bedingung _für die Gegenwart_ verstehen! Das kann aber nicht gemeint sein, wenn es um eine Entscheidung geht, die in der Vergangenheit gefällt werden mußte.


----------



## dec-sev

samloyd said:


> "Wenn das Wetter gut wäre" würde ich stets als eine Bedingung _für die Gegenwart_ verstehen! Das kann aber nicht gemeint sein, wenn es um eine Entscheidung geht, die in der Vergangenheit gefällt werden mußte.


_Wenn ich einen Wagen hätte, dann wäre ich vor drei Tagen aufs Land gefahren_.

Das bedeutet, dass ich keinen Wagen besitze. Vor drei Tagen habe ich keinen Wagen gehabt und jetzt habe ich auch keien. Die Bedinung in diesem Fall versteht man nicht nür für die Gegenwart, sondern auch für die Vergangenheit (vor drei Tagen). Oder?
Warum kann man dieselbe Logik im Zusammenhang mit dem Wetter verwenden? Es regnet seit Wochen, es gibt keinen einzigen Tag ohne Regen. Vor drei Tagan hat es geregnet, und heute auch. Warum kann ich nicht sagen: "Wenn das Wetter nicht schlecht wäre, dann wäre ich vor drei Tagen aufs Land gefaren"?


----------



## samloyd

Auch wenn es tatsächlich seit Wochen regnet: Ein Wechsel des Wetters ist eine ständig mögliche Sache, die man im Prinzip auch dauernd erwarten muß, während ein Wechsel im Besitzzustand eines Wagens normalerweise etwas Außergewöhnliches ist; man wechselt nicht täglich vom Besitzer zum Nichtbesitzer und umgekehrt. Dagegen ist das wirklich wochenlange Anhalten von Regenwetter eher ungewöhnlich (zum Glück!). Die Formulierung "Wenn das Wetter nicht schlecht wäre" im Sinne eines Dauerzustandes könnte nur ein Gesprächspartner verstehen, der - genau wie ich - diesen Dauerzustand vor Augen hat. Selbst bei einem solchen Gesprächspartner würde ich zur Klärung sicherlich - wenn es schon diese grammatische Form sein soll - etwas hinzufügen, etwa:

"Wenn das Wetter nicht _schon so lange_  schlecht wäre" 

"Wenn das Wetter nicht _durchgehend_  schlecht wäre"

"Wenn das Wetter nicht _schon seit Tagen_ schlecht wäre" 

Andernfalls müßte ich *absolut sicher* sein, daß auch mein Gesprächspartner das Regenwetter als einen Dauerzustand auffaßt (wie den Besitz eines Wagens), wenn ich nur sage: 

"Wenn das Wetter nicht schlecht wäre".

Denn auch wenn es ständig regnet: Der schlichte Konjunktiv Imperfekt "wäre" bezieht sich bei einer so schwankenden Sache wie dem Wetter in erster Linie (als Irrealis) auf die Gegenwart. Ihn so zu verwenden, wie Du es in der Frage vorschlägst, trägt zumindest das Risiko einer Rückfrage in sich.

Es ist ein Unterschied, ob eine Eigenschaft [wie der Besitz eines Wagens], die in der Gegenwart erfüllt ist, von der Sache her unmittelbar erwarten läßt, daß sie auch vor drei Tagen bestand, oder ob sie [wie herrschendes Regenwetter] dies normalerweise nicht tut (auch wenn es in diesem Fall so gewesen sein mag!).


----------



## dec-sev

Danke für die Erklärung, samloyd.
Ich wollte mir klar machen, in welchen Situationen man im Nebensazt den schlichten Konjunktiv verwenden kann, wenn im Hauptsatz es um eine nicht realisierte Aktion in Vergangenheit geht, wie in den Beispielen mit dem Wagen und Wetter. 
Noch was:


Gernot Back said:


> _Wenn du besseres Deutsch gesprochen hättest_, ...
> ... bezieht sich darauf, wie gut dein Deutsch in einer bestimmten Situation in der Vergangenheit war (z.B. beim Vorstellungsgespräch[job interview].


Ich würde es so verstehen, dass es nicht nur um den Zustand des Deutsches in einer bestimmten Situation gibt. Die Wahl von "gesprochen hättest" statt "spräche"würde ich so verstehen, dass während des Vorstellungsgesräches etwas schiefgegagnen sein dürfte - vielleicht wurde die Person zu aufgeregt - sonst spricht sie gutes Deutsch.


----------



## samloyd

Wie Gernot Back bereits gesagt hat:_ "Wenn du besseres Deutsch gesprochen hättest_, ..." bezieht sich darauf, wie gut dein Deutsch in  einer bestimmten Situation in der Vergangenheit war (z.B. beim  Vorstellungsgespräch[job interview]). Die Formulierung läßt offen, ob das gesprochene Deutsch ausnahmsweise schlechter war als sonst oder ob es so schlecht wie immer war. Wenn man sagt: _"Wenn du besseres Deutsch sprächest_,...", so ist das gegenüber einem Nicht-Deutschen jedenfalls nicht gerade sensibel (auch wenn es stimmen sollte); denn man sagt ihm damit einfach: "Dein Deutsch ist einfach so schlecht, daß Du deswegen den Job nicht  bekommen hast!" Sagt man "Wenn Du besseres Deutsch gesprochen hättest,...", so ist das eine Spur sensibler, eben weil man damit offenläßt, ob es nur an der Situation lag (z.B. Aufregung) oder ob es am grundsätzlich schlechten Deutsch liegt; eher klingt es nach dem ersteren. Man könnte es daher auch positiv so sehen, daß implizit die Möglichkeit anklingt, durch Verbesserung der Deutsch-Kenntnisse oder bereits durch überlegtere Verwendung der deutschen Sprache bei einem erneuten Gespräch erfolgreich werden zu können.


----------

